# how big should collie pup be?



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

ok I started new topic cos something vet said surprised me. 

I actually saw a pic of a female BC pup at 12weeks who was taller than JJ whose nearly 4 months but cos he was born in Sept and we had some 5 week months he's 15 weeks. I put it down to maybe camera angle and didn't think about it again until vet came today. 

Before he put him on puppy scales he said will probably be about 10-12kg by now and was surprised he was only getting readings between 7.5-8kg he tried several times to make sure. He asked me his age and birthdate and seemed surprised he wasn't taller. 

He is growing as I have adjusted his collar and his harness and he outgrown his first little coat but seems to be on the small side. Is this normal considering his dad was big? 

His breeder kept telling me his dad produces big chunky pups and he was 26" tall at shoulder and nearly 60lbs (or Kg's? - sorry hopeless with weights not sure which is right.)

Height wise JJ is only just over 16" at the shoulder and will be 4 months old on 23rd January. he wasn't the runt of the litter either he was 3rd born.. 2nd male. 

so just out of interest if you have 4 month Border Collie (or thereabouts) how tall are they and how much do they weigh?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Have a look at my reply on your other thread.

Other then that the runt isnt always the last born. Even a runt would be gaining weight as i have seen some small puppies by eight weeks be as big as the others by careful care and attention.


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

I think my Akita pup is too small for his age, I put his weight into one of those puppy weight calculators and it said his adult weight would he 20kg which is 41% below the breed average :/ i am hoping it's wrong!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Our girl Gemma was always small for her age and stopped growing, the vets said she should of been much taller and heavier and after numerous visits we were told she has dwarfism...but thats VERY rare so I wouldnt worry.

Nala is 16 weeks this week so Ill weigh her and measure her for you to compare


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Why worry about adult height and weight? As long as he's healthy then surely that's the main thing? 

They're all different and they all grow at different rates. Given that all the breed standards I can find say around 21 inches for a male border collie JJ doesn't seem particularly undersized for being 15 weeks old. I know there's huge variation in working bred collies but even taking that into account he doesn't sound particularly undersized


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Kite's a Welsh Sheepdog rather than a BC - similar, maybe (on average) smaller and lighter. I don't have a 16 week weight recorded, but at 14 weeks she was 4.8k, and at 18 weeks 7.2k. 

I don't have a current weight - she's 3 now - I guess 17k, and she's 47cm/18.5" tall.

If JJ turns out to be a small BC, so much the better, as he'll be easier for you to manage.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Chase is 17 weeks old, half springer half border collie. He is not quite 12" to the shoulder and is somewhere between 7 and 9KG (6.8 last time I weighed him, my scales say 9 but they also said Dave was 3kg heavier than the vets scales).

As long as his ribs and spine don't poke out, I wouldn't worry about his weight! I don't care what size Chase ends up as, he will still be Chase


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

My BC is now 9 months old, but at 7 weeks he was 4.2kg, 10 weeks he was 7.2kg and 13 weeks he was 10kg. At 6 months he was 20kg, and when last weighed last month he was 22kg, and I imagine he is the same weight now. 

Couldn't tell you his height at those ages though, he was the chubster of the litter


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd be pretty happy with a slow growth rate, better for the dog. One of the reasons that I changed to raw was on a vet's advice to try and slow Kilo's growth rate a little as he had grown too tall, too fast at one point and had a clicking stifle (which luckily turned out to be nothing).

Rudi is a blimmin' monster puppy .


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

It's a difficult question to answer since collies vary so much in size. My collie male was huge, almost twice the size of his littermates and he has remained a big dog.

On the opposite side, my wirehaired pointer was the runt of the litter and very small, underweight and sickly. I used to regularly see his brother and he grew to be the same size as him.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I don't mind if he's smaller I was just worried I had been underfeeding or something, it was more the vets reaction as he was clearly expecting him to be quite a bit heavier and wasn't sure 2 days of been sick and liquid squits would account for such a low weight, considering he was 7kg 5 days after he arrived at 9 weeks...and just over a month later he's still only 7.5-8kg?

His puppy pics showing him younger showed him as quite a chubby puppy and he was when he arrived..chubby body and short legs..lol!

The second pic was only the other week xmas day when they were playing with ball launcher Santa bought them!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Meg seemed really tiny to me when she was a pup and I posted similar posts to this one, she's still quite 'slight' now but she weighs around 17kg and is 20'' at the shoulder, - she's just turned one tho.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

It's just that when first vet weighed him he was 7kg at time and she was saying he gonna be big.

This vet today was saying just before he picked him up he should just be able to fit him on and was expecting him to be around 10-12kg.

He did check about 3 times as thought scales were wrong when he was only getting 7.5kg-8kg. It doesn't seem much of a weight gain from 9 wks to 15wks? even taking the sickness bug into account? 

I think it was more his reaction than anything else that the numbers didn't make sense. He asked how much I was feeding and if anything he's had few extra treats than he should with it been xmas! ..so its not from underfeeding


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Sounds fine to me. Some dogs just grow at different rates etc. My friends who have collies have completely different shape and sized ones to me but they're all fit and healthy with lovely coats. Go with your instincts and don't worry....unless your pup is all skin and bone but doesnt sound it.


----------



## FloRidley (Oct 5, 2012)

If I had to guess I would say his first weight was wrong. I have a collie puppy that was born on the 29/09/12. She was considered big for a collie pup at 8 weeks and weighed 4.8kgs. She weighed 9kgs last week.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

First one was correct she also double checked. 

He has got a very thick coat so that maybe why vet was expecting him to be alot heavier, he looks tiny if you wet his coat so its close to his body...so he's all fluff like a poodle..lol! 

I'm sure he felt heavier before, so I thought it was probably due to the sickness and liquid squits! He has grown a little taller and out a bit as I've had to adjust his collar and his harness so he is growing. 

I don't mind him been small or smaller than average for male collie, as long as its not cos of a condition that's gonna cause him pain or anything.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds fine to me. Some dogs just grow at different rates etc. My friends who have collies have completely different shape and sized ones to me but they're all fit and healthy with lovely coats. Go with your instincts and don't worry....unless your pup is all skin and bone but doesnt sound it.


That's a beautiful dog!!  Here's best pic of my little freckle frog so far. I don't know how to do big pic in the post, just click on thumbnail


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


Wow, stunning dog xxx


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

Shamaya is 1 week younger than JJ, her weight is 7.2KG

Here are 3 pics of her.
The 2 on the chair were just taken. Park was last night.
I shall start off with little miss flattering... no idea how she is so photogenic.




























hopefully those pictures help settle your mind size wise ^^


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

awwhh..she's cute...I like her name..what does it mean?


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

OH decided to name her after Otep Shamaya. 
We went with Shamaya because we thought shouting "Otep" would be a bit weird. ^^; 
Also we wanted to stick with the "S" theme we have going on.
Sym + Sid + Shamaymay. 
Might change that with our next dog though. We're both fond of the name Fenton for a male Mal. o:
Could just call him Sir Fenton? Then it's an S? XD

It's funny, his niece has started calling all dogs "Sham" now. (All cats are Tia.. which is her mums cats name)


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Collies vary enormously in size and weight. My adult collie bitches have all weighed around 30 to 35 lbs (roughly 14kgs) and probably been about 17 inches at the shoulder. I have had one male and tbh I have no idea what he weighed, he was slightly taller than the bitches and probably weighed a bit more though he was a skinny sort of dog.
I have no idea what they weighed as pups, it has never bothered me and vets never used to weigh them.
Your pup looks great to me.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Star weighed 9kgs at 19 weeks old and was 16" tall, she's now about 18.5" tall and weighs 14kgs at 2.75 years old.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

they can grow at such different rates it's difficult to tell, some are fully grown by 5 months, others not until over 12 months... even in the same litter... but big sires don't always throw big pups... my cody was the smallest of 4 in his litter at 8 weeks of age although not unnaturally small, by the time he finished growing however he was the biggest - and at 25" at the shoulder big for a collie. Some pups with 'normal' size parents grow up small and others grow big... it's the mix of genes, the less linebred they are the more variance will be noticeable... enjoy your pup for what he is, dont worry about what other people think he should be.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

As others have said, puppies grow at such different rates and collies vary enormously.

McKenzie is tiny for a Westie. I have no idea why she is so small, it's just how she is. People always comment on it (most people think she's a puppy), but her size doesn't bother me - if anything I like that she's a small Westie rather than a huge brick-like one


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I don't mind if he's small. I think we were just both SO surprised he only gained just over half a kilo especially given its xmas so he's had more treats so more likely overfed than underfed. with heavy rain he's not been in garden much and enjoys riding on scooter footplate more than walking on the lead..lol.. all these things would lead you to expect he'd be more likely to be overweight than under!

I guess the vet is thinking there maybe a medical reason he's underweight for his age and size?


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

IncaThePup said:


> I don't mind if he's small. I think we were just both SO surprised he only gained just over half a kilo especially given its xmas so he's had more treats so more likely overfed than underfed. with heavy rain he's not been in garden much and enjoys riding on scooter footplate more than walking on the lead..lol.. all these things would lead you to expect he'd be more likely to be overweight than under!
> 
> I guess the vet is thinking there maybe a medical reason he's underweight for his age and size?


I would say don't worry about it.
JJ looks lovely, healthy, and judged by what you've said he is.
Just make sure that you keep feeding him the right amounts, that he has plenty of water and enough exercise on walks then you wont need to worry ^^
What do you feed him? Just curiosity now.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

He's on Wafcol grain free salmon & potato as was having problems with the one the breeder brought that was high in cereal. He was severely itching constantly and had red spots on his tummy which both gone since he been on Wafcol a while now. 

just out of curiosity do you know when our pups ears go pointy? JJ's are still floppy but really cute!


----------



## Joanna Maciejczyk (Jul 12, 2017)

emmaviolet said:


> Have a look at my reply on your other thread.
> 
> Other then that the runt isnt always the last born. Even a runt would be gaining weight as i have seen some small puppies by eight weeks be as big as the others by careful care and attention.


Hello, i have the same question and i see you have a rough collie, my male puppy is 16 weeks today and is 9.8 kilograms to big or to small? As the vet i went have no idea about the breed i asume she though its a mix between a border collie amd a sheltie... and hes not of thats hes a pure rough collie so she dont know if the weight is good or not


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Joanna Maciejczyk said:


> Hello, i have the same question and i see you have a rough collie, my male puppy is 16 weeks today and is 9.8 kilograms to big or to small? As the vet i went have no idea about the breed i asume she though its a mix between a border collie amd a sheltie... and hes not of thats hes a pure rough collie so she dont know if the weight is good or not


Hi and welcome . This thread is 4 years old and many of the posters have moved on. It would be better to start your own thread so you get more responses.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Joanna Maciejczyk said:


> Hello, i have the same question and i see you have a rough collie, my male puppy is 16 weeks today and is 9.8 kilograms to big or to small? As the vet i went have no idea about the breed i asume she though its a mix between a border collie amd a sheltie... and hes not of thats hes a pure rough collie so she dont know if the weight is good or not


@Joanna Maciejczyk this thread is about 4 years old. Some of those posting - including the OP - seem to have moved on. Why don't you start a new thread? 

:Locktopic


----------

